# Craftsman lock nut



## icansee (Jan 10, 2017)

I have a old Craftsman router. Model 315-17370. The lock nut has broken. Part # 1-623793-01. I know that some other Craftsman routers used the same lock nut. Example: model 315-17480 and maybe other models as well. I have been on the Internet and have been unable to find a replacement. All the sites say that the part is discontinued. Is there anyone out there that knows of a place where I can buy a new one ?? Or is there someone that has an old Craftsman router that is no longer working but has a good lock nut that I could buy from them. Any help or information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Dick and welcome. Ryobi made your router and I doubt they made that nut. It was probably an off the shelf item somewhere. Have you tried a tool repair shop? They might know where to find something that will work. I doubt if there is anything super special about it. It may just need to be the right diameter and thread pitch. If it needs to be thinner than what you can find you can grind one down to the correct thickness.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Dick You might find what you need at McMaster-Carr.
https://www.mcmaster.com/#hex-locknuts/=15ur2f9

https://www.mcmaster.com/#thumb-nuts/=15us9mu

Herb


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Do you know or have the diameter and thread pitch? Need that to identify it.


----------



## Northerner26 (Jan 2, 2010)

if you run out of all options you could probably have one made at a machine shop? but for the price of doing that you should just buy a new router which will have parts available for a long time! good luck


----------



## davepatrick (Apr 5, 2012)

try Renovo Parts 248) 634-6234


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Dave and welcome. Thanks for posting the information.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I have 4 or 5 old Craftsman routers, and no none are for sale. I had to replace one on one of my routers years ago, got a bolt and wingnut from the local hardware, cost somewhere under $1. Still working just fine.


----------



## icansee (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Chuck:

Thank you for your input.

Dick


----------



## icansee (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi all:

The so called "LOCK NUT" is actually not a "nut" at all. It is not threaded. It is a 6 sided piece that has a recess cut into it, that allows a locking finger to grab it, to keep the motor shaft from turning as you tighten the bit collet. The inside of the "lock Nut" is tapered to fit the motor shaft snug and then there is a nut that holds it in place. I am sure I cold have one made (for a cost that would far exceed the value of the router). But I though that with all the Craftsman 315 series routers out there, that someone would know of a place to buy a replacement "Lock Nut" or someone would have an old router that no longer worked and would be willing to sell the nut to me.

Dick


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dick the problem with Sears routers is that they go through so many models that it would be too expensive for them to keep parts for an extended length of time. To get an idea have a look at out Craftsman manual section.


----------



## Proptorudder (Jan 8, 2021)

icansee said:


> I have a old Craftsman router. Model 315-17370. The lock nut has broken. Part # 1-623793-01. I know that some other Craftsman routers used the same lock nut. Example: model 315-17480 and maybe other models as well. I have been on the Internet and have been unable to find a replacement. All the sites say that the part is discontinued. Is there anyone out there that knows of a place where I can buy a new one ?? Or is there someone that has an old Craftsman router that is no longer working but has a good lock nut that I could buy from them. Any help or information would be greatly appreciated.


I realize this is an old post but it may help if others are looking for solutions. This is an easy fix to replace the broken part. The hex nut shown is a standard 5/8 x 18 locknut and is available at most hardware stores. Mine was 50 cents. The hole was drilled with a # 8 drill bit.


----------



## ezheidtmann (Oct 24, 2021)

Proptorudder said:


> I realize this is an old post but it may help if others are looking for solutions. This is an easy fix to replace the broken part. The hex nut shown is a standard 5/8 x 18 locknut and is available at most hardware stores. Mine was 50 cents. The hole was drilled with a # 8 drill bit.


Brilliant! Thank you!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @ezheidtmann


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @ezheidtmann . welcome to the forum.
Glad we could be of service...


----------

